# Giant Down first day of Gun season!



## bgfishandhunt (Nov 16, 2011)

It seems as if I am always on the writing end of this. Well this story is heart breaking and breath taking at the same time. So my main spot where I have been hunting and scouting all year very hard finally paid off. I got permission from a guy that allows me to hunt a very loaded spot. Early in the year I found my #1 deer that I was after. After a ton of trail cam pics of him before season and only a slim 1 during season he is down. The guy that let me hunt went out this morning for opening day of gun. The first deer he sees is this big one I have been waiting on all season. I am glad that he got it and very happy for him. I am so happy the deer didnt go anywhere else and get shot. This is a deer of a life time. I cant wait to get home from school this weekend and see this guy. Here are some trail cam pics I have got and the only pic of the deer after he shot it. I will follow up with more pics this weekend. And hopefully one of the other 3 giants shows for me and none of those three are in these pics


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice deer man! that is nice to hear that the property owner himself got to harvest the buck.


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

Really cool rack!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Man, that is a great buck! Congrats to the landowner!


----------



## eyecatchin (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats to him!And hope you get your next pic of the group bg!!Good Luck


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is an awesome story, and kudo,s to you for being so cool about the landowner getting this buck. but it takes a heck of a good man to let you hunt knowing that he has deer like this and hunts himself. he must be one great guy also. and i really hope your next thread will be about you and your big buck.
sherman


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bgfishandhunt said:


> And hopefully one of the other 3 giants shows for me and none of those three are in these pics


Maybe not, but his fourteen is in a couple of them! Great story and hope you score big time. Looks like you have put in the work! That must be one heckofa place!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Great story, better him than anyone else besides you. Hard part must be you had pictures the whole year planning on getting him.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

